

Searchable map of zip codes ranked by income and education - frostmatthew
http://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/local/2013/11/09/washington-a-world-apart/

======
malandrew
I'd love to see the data here compared to voting data in national elections.

~~~
TheCoelacanth
That would be interesting to see. At a glance it appears that the highlighted
areas with high incomes and high levels of education tend to lean heavily
Democratic, but that might just be because those areas tend to be near major
cities.

